# Havu eiz tayish



## Enquiring Mind

Hi everyone, unfortunately I don't speak or read any Hebrew.  I am trying to match up the titles of a piece of classical music entitled 'Hassidic Tunes' with an English version of the titles. The work includes one piece entitled Havu eiz tayish.  Can this be translated as "Bring a she-goat"?

Thank you in advance if you are able to help.


----------



## willem81

Hello.
I believe the title contains an inaccuracy, it must be "Havu eiz le-taish" ("הבו עז לתיש")
As far as I can judge, it indeed means like "give a she-goat to a male goat", but I am not absolutely certain about it.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Thank you very much for your kind help, willem81. This is certainly close enough for me to be able to match up the two titles. Great help, thanks!


----------



## arielipi

Can you give a link on youtube to it? or post a picture of it?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi arielipi, thank you for your interest in the question. There is no  "online" context, and I wouldn't be allowed to link to YouTube under Rule 4 ("No links to YouTube are permitted") . I don't have a picture.  

At a musical recital, one of Lev Kogan's 'Hassidic Tunes' was played. According to the printed (i.e. it doesn't exist online, so I can't link to it) recital notes, the translation of the name of this Tune was "Bring a she-goat".   According to this page, ortav.com, there are eight of these tunes.  I don't know any Hebrew, but from general experience of life I can deduce, by process of elimination, that the tune whose title is said to be "Bring a she-goat" isn't 1, 4, 5, 6, 7 or 8, and that it is therefore 2 or 3: 'Yah Ribon' or 'Havu eiz tayish'.
In the meantime, I think I have managed to find out that Yah Ribon means 'Lord Supreme' or something similar, so if what I read in the recital notes is correct, then the Tune that was played whose title was translated to mean 'Bring a she-goat' must be 'Havu eiz tayish'.  It's quite possible that some linguistic detail got "lost in translation" here, but that's not important for my purposes. I'm just trying to establish which of the Tunes was played in the recital.  If you are able to confirm, that would be good. 
Thank you again,
EM


----------



## arielipi

Well, the translation is for the first two words; havu ez = bring a she-goat. other than that i couldnt find the tunes of that performer online.


----------



## Albert Schlef

There's no such thing "eiz tayish" in Hebrew.

"eiz" is female goat. "tayish" is male goat. There's no such thing "eiz tayish".

(If I were pressed I'd conjecture that "eiz tayish" means "transvestite goat", but I doubt Hassids sing about such topics, and they'd certainly not demand with such glee that somebody bring such creation to them.)

@willem81 might be correct, that there's some error in the song's transcription.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Thanks for your observations, Albert, I suppose it's possible that these are just the first three (?) words of a longer sentence which might make sense if we knew the rest of it. For my purposes it was enough to establish which of the tunes was played at the recital. Thanks again, EM.


----------



## willem81

This song can be found in Youtube using the following key-phrase:
שני קוני למל - הבו עז לתיש

The recording is taken from a musical called "Shnei koni lemel" ("שני קוני למל"). It must contain a proper noun because in Yiddish they name it "Die zwei koni lemel" (די צוויי קוני' לעמל) ("The two koni-lemels"). I have no idea about that musical.

The transcription of the title in the original post lacks the preposition "LA-" (it's just a single letter "ל" in original Hebrew), which means "to" in Hebrew (a kind of the dative case preposition). So, instead of "Bring a female goat to the male goat" it can be understood as "Bring a female-male goat", which traditionally must not exist. ))


----------



## MuttQuad

It may help to know that Kuni-Lemel is a special type of fool. This is explained  here: http://schott.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/04/13/the-oy-of-yiddish-part-1/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0

"Two kuni-lemels" is also the name of a Yiddish musical play in which Kuni-Lemel is a central character.


----------

